

Worried About iPhone Tracking? Untrackerd Utility App Will Fix That For You. - citizenkeys
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/04/21/worried-about-iphone-tracking-jailbreak-utility-untrackerd-will-fix-that-for-you/

======
gnuchu
Or you could just encrypt your backups.

~~~
g_lined
This doesn't fix the problem of them being unencrypted on the phone itself
which is the other attack vector.

